# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Suite Vesion 1.0.39.0

## gsm_bouali

*EasyJtag 1.0.39.0 Update. GALAXY S II WiMAX, HUAWEI CDMA - first in the world.   
Added:
- support Samsung ISW11SC(SCI11)Galaxy S2 WIMAX (Read/Write/Easy Repair) - World First Exclusive
- support Samsung SCH-J001 Galaxy S2 WIMAX (Read/Write) - Word First Exclusive
- support Samsung GT-I9105 (Read/Write/Easy Repair)
- support Samsung GT-I9105P (Read/Write)
- support Huawei CDMA C2835 (Read/Write)
- support Huawei CDMA C2906 (Read/Write)
- critical bug with CORTEX A9 memory access handing fixed  P.S.Wanted easyjtag user with i8730,i437,i9505 in hands.  *

----------

